# Found a common frog in my house



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes in my HOUSE. Had to chase the thing that was doing its best to out-hop the dog. 

Anyway we think the reason we think its in our house is because our neighbor filled in the pond that he had.

We are going to find somewhere to take it near some water but until then we will need to take care of it. At the moment we have it on a base of eco earth with a bowl of water with enough to cover up to the top of its head. One side has pebbles scattered and the other has some foliage. 

The problem we are having is that we cant find small enough slugs or snails for it to feed on. Will it be fine on crickets and the like?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

^ I'm not positive but I can't see why not. If they found them in the wild I'm sure they'd gobble them up.

My garden backs onto a nature reserve with lots of watery places. Last summer we had 7 frog in the kitchen on one night, and those are the ones that survived going past 4 dogs to get there. You can't walk down my road on damp warm night without having to watch your step in case that 'leaf' in your path is actually a froggy. My sister's even found one sitting under her BED before now. So yeah, you've got it easy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ I'm not positive but I can't see why not. If they found them in the wild I'm sure they'd gobble them up.
> 
> My garden backs onto a nature reserve with lots of watery places. Last summer we had 7 frog in the kitchen on one night, and those are the ones that survived going past 4 dogs to get there. You can't walk down my road on damp warm night without having to watch your step in case that 'leaf' in your path is actually a froggy. My sister's even found one sitting under her BED before now. So yeah, you've got it easy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lucky lucky!


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Haha, in Pakistan after the summer there would be THOUSANDS of froglets everywhere! The roads were full of dead bodies of tiny frogs. During the monsoon even the adults would be washed out, I remember collecting them by the bucketful along with terrapins, geckos and house snakes.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool wish they could get in my house!


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Shame about ponds getting filled in though :bash:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Mbar said:


> Shame about ponds getting filled in though :bash:


Aye, the frogs in the area are the exact reason we want to build a pond. Why someone would fill one in when its being used as a spawning pool is beyond me. Hey ho tho.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

crickets will be fine. be carefull on where you release it, the feds are funny about you putting amphibs from captivity into wild ponds, i know its will onlt be a tempory captive tough. 

why not dig a pond in your garden:lol2:


----------

